# Spiele Vorstellungen auf der E3 (darunter Bad Company 3)



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2010)

Die Spielemesse E3 steht quasi vor der Tür.

Nun macht ein Bild die Runde, welche zeigt was für Spiele auf der E3 womöglich vorgestellt werden. 


Unter anderem wird Bad Company 3 angekündigt. Das ende von Teil 2 hat sicher den ein oder anderen über den nächsten Teil nach denken lassen, aber so schnell hätte sicher keiner damit gerechnet. BC2 steht kaum ein paar Monate im Regal und kämpft noch immer mit einigen Bugs.
Auch von Battlefield 3 ist lange nichts mehr zu hören.

Ob es ein Fake ist, oder nicht werden wir sicher bald erfahren.

Quelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Taktloss (3. Mai 2010)

Wo kämpft bc2 bitte mit bugs? Außerdem ist der SP eher unwichtig... das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem MP. Trotz, dass es EVTL auf der e3 angekündigt wird, wird es sicher noch einige Zeit dauern bis bc3 rasukommen wird. (wenn die news denn stimmt)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2010)

Taktloss schrieb:


> *Wo kämpft bc2 bitte mit bugs?* Außerdem ist der SP eher unwichtig... das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem MP. Trotz, dass es EVTL auf der e3 angekündigt wird, wird es sicher noch einige Zeit dauern bis bc3 rasukommen wird. (wenn die news denn stimmt)




hmmm, wo soll ich anfangen?
Die zahlreichen glitching Fehler auf den maps, der versaute Waffenbalancing.
Das man ständig an kannten hängen bleibt, oder teilweise nicht mehr knifen kann.
Oder vielleicht das die M1 noch immer nicht gewertet wird und "Alle Waffen auf Bronze" nicht gut geschrieben wird.
Das das Veteranen Programm nicht geht oder Punkbuster für Framedrops sorgt.


Spielst du das gleiche Spiel?
Ich weiß nicht, aber es ist immer noch Betafield


----------



## eMMelol (3. Mai 2010)

Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch aber warum ein BFBC3 und dann auchnoch so früh? Dice sollte erstmal ein schönes Battlefield 3 aus dem Ärmeln schütteln. Ich mag BC2 echt, hab die beta gespielt und das Spiel vom ersten Tag an regelmäßig gespielt aber den Spaß, der bei BF2 aufkam, den habe ich bei BC2 bis jetzt immer vermissen müssen. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Die Liste ist garantiert nen Fake Call of Duty mmo, wozu es auch schon Gerüchte gab. Sowas wird niemals kommen....


----------



## DaStash (3. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Liste ist garantiert nen Fake Call of Duty mmo, wozu es auch schon Gerüchte gab. Sowas wird niemals kommen....


Das würde ich so nicht sagen, siehe beispielsweise folgende Aussage bezüglich BF3.
Ex-DICE-Mitarbeiter: Battlefield 3 wird euch von den Socken hauen » BF-Games.net

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Naja Blizzard arbeitet im momen auch schon an Projekt Hydra, das neue mmo was von den kommen soll. Ich glaube eher weniger das die dann 2 verschiedene mmos rausbringen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob die BC-Reihe und die BF-Reihe von unterschiedlichen Teams gemacht werden. Dann würde zumindest BC3 einen Sinn ergeben, und das BF3 Team wäre wohl noch nicht bereit für weitere Infos.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob die BC-Reihe und die BF-Reihe von unterschiedlichen Teams gemacht werden. Dann würde zumindest BC3 einen Sinn ergeben, und das BF3 Team wäre wohl noch nicht bereit für weitere Infos.



Ah es gibt doch noch Menschen, für die Dinge keinen Sinn "machen", sondern ergeben, dass ist ja wie Musik in meinen Ohren

Ich hoffe, dass BC 3 nicht ganz zu schnell kommt, schließlich will ich erst mal noch BC 2 in Ruhe genießen


----------



## red103 (3. Mai 2010)

Und in welchem Bezug steht das jetzt? Die Rede ist bon Battllefield Bad Company 3 und nicht Battllefield 3!


----------



## Mindfuck (3. Mai 2010)

intersssant ist auch twisted metal ! kenn ich noch von der playsi 1 war eine mords gaudi... oder road rash da konnte man die gegner vom moped kicken... cool cool....bfbc3 kann von mir aus noch warten....lieber erst die bugs beseitigen... dann bf1943 bringen, dann mappacks für bfbc2 und 1943 und dann können sie von mir aus bfbc3 bringen...aber bitte bf3 nicht vergessen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Mai 2010)

Das muss ein Fake sein, James Bond Goldeneye hätte doch schonmal für XBLA rauskommen sollen, aber Nintendo erlaubte es Microsoft ja nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Die Liste ist Fake auf der Liste steht God of War 3 das ist schon längst draussen.


----------



## DaStash (3. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Liste ist Fake auf der Liste steht God of War 3 das ist schon längst draussen.


Da sagen mir aber die Google-Suchergebnisse etwas anderes, man beachte den Zusatz afterfall.

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Da sagen mir aber die Google-Suchergebnisse etwas anderes, man beachte den Zusatz afterfall.
> 
> MfG



God of War 3 [PEGI 18 uncut Edition] bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


----------



## DaStash (3. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> God of War 3 [PEGI 18 uncut Edition] bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


God of War 3 *afterfall*!
Ich habe doch extra geschrieben, "man beachte den Zusatz afterfall". 

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> God of War 3 *afterfall*!
> Ich habe doch extra geschrieben, "man beachte den Zusatz afterfall".
> 
> MfG


  Alles klar ich habs gerafft . So sollte man aber einen Game nicht benennen das sorgt nur für Verwirrung.


----------



## DaStash (3. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Alles klar ich habs gerafft . So sollte man aber einen Game nicht benennen das sorgt nur für Verwirrung.


Heheh, dass stimmt wohl. 

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Mai 2010)

Nur weil BC3 schon angekündigt wird, kann es ja doch noch lange dauern, bis es erscheint.
Eventuell liegt ja auch eine Verwechslung vor und die meinen eigentlich BF3.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Mai 2010)

Warum steht denn Mass Effect 3 bei Sony?!? Und Fahrenheit 2 - hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, naja keine Ahnung. Für mich ist es eher fake wegen dem Cod mmo.


----------



## Alchemist_ (3. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig Fake! CoD:MMO würde man so nicht dahinschreiben! Und ME3 bei Sony? lol Zudem das mit Golden Eye und Nintendo auch stimmt, da gibt es afaik zuviele unstimmigkeiten...

BTW Gehört Road Rash nicht Rare?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2010)

Ab warten und Tee Rauchen 
Die E3 ist ja schon nächsten Monat, dann wissen wir es genau^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (3. Mai 2010)

Alchemist_ schrieb:


> Eindeutig Fake! CoD:MMO würde man so nicht dahinschreiben!



Und wenn das nur der Arbeitstitel ist ? 

Gibt viele Spiele die bei der Ankündigung noch anders heißen als bei Veröffentlichung.

Und das es ein  BC3 geben wird ist ja auch nicht so unwarscheinlich.
Wobei sich DICE doch erst mal um die PC Version von BC 2 kümmern sollte
da haben die noch genug zu tuhen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Und wenn das nur der Arbeitstitel ist ?
> 
> Gibt viele Spiele die bei der Ankündigung noch anders heißen als bei Veröffentlichung.
> 
> ...



Möglicherweise ist es nen Arbeitstitel aber es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das Activision\Blizzard an 2 mmos gleichzeitig arbeitet, Blizzard arbeitet an Projekt Hydra und irgendjemand am angeblichen cod mmo das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (3. Mai 2010)

OMGF hoffentlich nicht. 

Die sollten bitte erstmal BC 2 fehlerfrei kriegen. Ist noch genauso Buggy wie in der Beta (halt eigentlich nicht : einer ist sogar dazugekommen : Das Spiel freezt, schwarzer Bildschirm und dann Windows Screen, das hatte ich in der Beta nicht )

Zudem ist das Weapon-Balancing ... ähm ... bescheiden. Der M2CG ist viel zu stark, jeder Noob rennt inzwischen mit dem Teil rum und kann damit 1 Meter vor sich auf den Boden heitzen und killt damit ganz sicher DICH aber sich selber natürlich nicht.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (3. Mai 2010)

Aber Activision hat ja viele Studios die für die Arbeiten.

Ein paar Entwickel  Spiele für Konsole, Treychard arbeitet an Call of Duty Black Ops, Die bei IW machen gerade was sie wollen 
und Sledgehammer Games arbeitet an einem neuem CoD Titel.
Laut ein paar Berichten im Internet soll das Spiel ja schon 2011 rauskommen und soll auch in Asien Fuß fassen. 

Was würde sich da also mehr Anbieten als ein CoD : MMO


----------



## thysol (3. Mai 2010)

Mich interessiert dass Spiel jetzt nicht so doll. Obwohl Battlefield Bad Company 2 DX 11 hatte wahr die Grafik nur gehobene Mittelklasse.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Aber Activision hat ja viele Studios die für die Arbeiten.
> 
> Ein paar Entwickel  Spiele für Konsole, Treychard arbeitet an Call of Duty Black Ops, Die bei IW machen gerade was sie wollen
> und Sledgehammer Games arbeitet an einem neuem CoD Titel.
> ...



Wenn ein Cod:mmo rauskommen sollte würden die profis von Wow daran mitarbeiten also Blizzard, wegen WoW .Sehr unwahrscheinlich Cataclysm kommt dieses Jahr. Und Blizzard arbeitet nur an seinen eigenen Titeln, das ist totaler blödsinn, selbst wenn die es rausbringen würden wollen. Würden die jetzt schon wissen das es nicht geht. Und du kannst nicht einfach nen Cod mmo machen nach cod 6 die ******** würde keiner kaufen oder eher gesagt monatlich zahlen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Mai 2010)

Taktloss schrieb:


> Wo kämpft bc2 bitte mit bugs? Außerdem ist der SP eher unwichtig... das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem MP. Trotz, dass es EVTL auf der e3 angekündigt wird, wird es sicher noch einige Zeit dauern bis bc3 rasukommen wird. (wenn die news denn stimmt)



Ich bin knappe Level 39...= hatte viel Zeit Bugs zu finden...und das Game ist total voll mit solchen Bugs...

Du scheinst nicht oft zu zocken....


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich bin knappe Level 39...= hatte viel Zeit Bugs zu finden...und das Game ist total voll mit solchen Bugs...
> 
> Du scheinst nicht oft zu zocken....



Welches das neue  Bf?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Welches das neue  Bf?



Ja klar, bei Bf2 gab es keine Level sondern Ränge...und auch keine 39 Stück...


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte nur wissen worum es geht ich spiel kein bf. Also geht es nicht um die aktuelle beta?


----------



## Gamiac (4. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe da nur Road Rush HD und das ist ja mal nur Geil .
Hatte damals ne AMI Version auf dem 16 bit Sega konsolen Spielzeug und weiss nicht wieviel Spass damit und auch auf meiner PSone habe ich sämtliche Teile gehabt .
Habe mich schon oft gefragt warum es eingestellt wurde aber wahrscheinlich waren wir Damals die einzigen Fans und der Rest hat hat auf Nintendo lieber SuperMario racing oder so gezockt .
Hoffentlich landet es nicht auf irgendeinem Index .

mfg  Gamiac


----------



## hempsmoker (4. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen worum es geht ich spiel kein bf. Also geht es nicht um die aktuelle beta?



Aktuelle Beta? Das Spiel mag ja noch ein paar Bugs haben, aber vom BETA-Status sind wir weit entfernt. Zumal die BETA schon seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr läuft. 

Trotz all der Bugs ist BC2 für mich bis jetzt der Beste Teil der BF-Reihe. Mal sehen was da BF3 oder BC3 (je nachdem was dann wohl zuerst kommt) drauf setzen kann.


----------



## kuer (4. Mai 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Aktuelle Beta? Das Spiel mag ja noch ein paar Bugs haben, aber vom BETA-Status sind wir weit entfernt. Zumal die BETA schon seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr läuft.
> 
> Trotz all der Bugs ist BC2 für mich bis jetzt der Beste Teil der BF-Reihe. Mal sehen was da BF3 oder BC3 (je nachdem was dann wohl zuerst kommt) drauf setzen kann.


 

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu  Zumal es kein Game gibt, was ohne Bugs ist, selbst nach Jahren kann man immer noch bugs finde.
Wie hemp schon sagte, ist BC2 der beste Onlineshooter, den es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt. (trotz den noch vorhandenen Bugs)
Ich frage mich aber was die User hir von BF3 erwarten. Was soll den da kommen, was BC2 nicht schon hat  Na ja BF2 war nie meins.
Noch einen Monat geduld und wir wissen mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber was die User hir von BF3 erwarten. Was soll den da kommen, was BC2 nicht schon hat  Na ja BF2 war nie meins.
> Noch einen Monat geduld und wir wissen mehr.


 
Nun von BF3 erwarte ich garnicht mehr soviel, da BC2 meine Erwartungen von einem neuen BF total erfüllt hat. Gut bei BF2 gab es zwar Jets, diese fehlen mir jetzt aber nicht wirklich und lassen der Infanterie etwas mehr Chancen.


----------



## KeiteH (4. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun von BF3 erwarte ich garnicht mehr soviel, da BC2 meine Erwartungen von einem neuen BF total erfüllt hat. Gut bei BF2 gab es zwar Jets, diese fehlen mir jetzt aber nicht wirklich und lassen der Infanterie etwas mehr Chancen.



Drohne, Heli, Quad, und Tank reichen ja auch um in den virtuellen Krieg zu ziehen, oder nicht? 

Ich bin froh, dass nach CoD2 + CoD4 (normale Shooter) nun endlich mal wieder ein gescheiter Team-Shooter rausgekommen ist! In 'nem gescheiten Squad, auf 'nem gescheiten Server macht das auch richtig Laune!... Nur die LAN-Fähigkeit des Games vermisse ich etwas...*seuftz*...
Bugs/Freezes hatte ich auch schon, aber ich kann damit leben. 
Nobody is Präsenz... oder so


----------



## BigBoymann (4. Mai 2010)

also buggy kann man BC2 nicht mehr wirklich nennen. Klar gibt es hier und dort noch Fehler, aber mit dem letzten Patch haben sie viel gutes getan. Ich habe seit dem knapp 24 Online Stunden und keinen Absturz gehabt. Vieleicht solltet ihr dann mal eure Systeme gescheit warten. 
Waffenbalancing ist kein Bug, ist zwar oft nervig wenn die M60 oder CarlGustav Jünger ankommen, aber man hat in jeder Klasse solch eine Waffe, die AN94, die Carl, die M60 und das M95 sind jeweils "überwaffen". 

Aber ich muss sagen, ich würde mir ein BC3 wünschen, so schnell wie möglich, denn dann steigen die Chancen auf einen BC2 LAN Server schnell an, denn kommen soll er ja nur später.


----------



## eMMelol (4. Mai 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> ...Ich frage mich aber was die User hir von BF3 erwarten. Was soll den da kommen, was BC2 nicht schon hat  Na ja BF2 war nie meins.
> Noch einen Monat geduld und wir wissen mehr.


 
Naja ich erwarte von einem Battlefield 3, größere Karten, Flugzeuge, mehr Tickets auf beiden Seiten der Teams und mich hinlegen zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Naja vllt einfach auf den Punkt gebracht ich will weniger ein Arcarde-Game. Lan-Unterstützung wäre natürlich auch nett und eine, ein bisschen bessere Grafik, ich bekomm in den Wüstenmaps fast Augenschmerzen so sehr wie das überstrahlt. Alles so Dinge die mir an Bfbc2 wirklich fehlen oder missfallen. Ich habe BF2 einfach geliebt und da reicht das hier nicht heran. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## alm0st (4. Mai 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu  Zumal es kein Game gibt, was ohne Bugs ist, selbst nach Jahren kann man immer noch bugs finde.


 
Paradebeispiel CSS... 

BC2 is schon echt ein Klasse Game. Zocke momentan fast nichts anderes mehr und deshalb freut mich die Ankündigung auch auf BC3 sehr. Wenn überhaupt, dann kommt das Game so wie so nicht vor Herbst 2011... Und nachdem nächstes Jahr BF3 kommen soll, würde ich BC3 sogar erst in 2012 erwarten!


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber was die User hir von BF3 erwarten. Was soll den da kommen, was BC2 nicht schon hat  Na ja BF2 war nie meins.
> Noch einen Monat geduld und wir wissen mehr.


Mehr taktische Tiefe, weniger Augenmerk auf Arcade, einen riesen Fuhrpark, riesen Karten wo endlich mal mehr als 100 Spieler zusammenspielen können, einen ordentlichen Commandermodus, neue auf langzeit ausgelegte Mehrspielermodi etc..
BBC2 ist gut, keine Frage aber es deckt eben einen anderen ANspruch ab. Ich werde diesen Teil auch spielen aber so richtig freue ich mich natürlich auf BF3.
Insgeheim wünsche ich mir ja ein ordentliches Remake von BF1942, aber das wird wohl leide ein Traum bleiben. 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und du kannst nicht einfach nen Cod mmo machen  nach cod 6 die ******** würde keiner kaufen oder eher gesagt monatlich  zahlen.


Ähm, du weißt schon das tz. all der Kritik, dass der beste COD Teil, von  den Erlösen/Verkaufszahlen gesehen, war und das es einen Eintrag in das Guinessbuch bekommen hat, für den erfolgreichsten Launch eines Entertainmentproduktes? Von daher gibt es durchaus  einen guten Grund warum sich viele für ein Ableger interessieren würden.  Nicht anders war es damals als aus World od Warcraft das WOW Mmo  erstellt wurde, da hatte die riesen Fanbase auch für einen bis heute  andauernden wirtschaftlichen Erfolg gesorgt, auch wenn man das, sagen  wir mal, spielerisch nicht nachvollziehen kann, egal anderes Thema. 

MfG


----------



## Hademe (4. Mai 2010)

Taktloss schrieb:


> Wo kämpft bc2 bitte mit bugs? Außerdem ist der SP eher unwichtig... das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem MP. Trotz, dass es EVTL auf der e3 angekündigt wird, wird es sicher noch einige Zeit dauern bis bc3 rasukommen wird. (wenn die news denn stimmt)



Also die Menüs im Multiplayer sind schon sehr verbuggt. Sobald ich mehrere Server zu den Favoriten hinzufüge hab ich 5 mal den selben Server in den Favoriten. Selbiges beim Serververlauf. Und das finden und betreten von Servern läuft auch nicht ganz Bugfrei ab. Desweiteren werde ich ab und zu in den Ladezeiten zwischen den Levels einfach auf den Desktop geworfen, was aber echt selten vorkommt. Die Serverinfos stimmen auch zu 90% nicht und ich finde es auch schlecht das die Pings der Server nicht aktualisiert werden.

Aber glücklicherweise konnte ich im Spiel noch keine Bugs feststellen und das ist das wichtigste. 
Das Menü bekommt Dice schon noch in den Griff.

Ist auf jeden Fall ein geiles Game und ist seine 30€ wert!!! 
Doch wenn jetzt schon wieder der nächste Teil angekündigt wird könnte die Serie in Zukunft genauso schlecht werden wie Call of Duty es heute ist.

*Also Dice übertreibts net!*


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. Mai 2010)

also ich denke mit bisher 3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit kann DICE an BF3 nicht viel falschmachen
DICE waren und sind immer ein komplettes Gegenteil zu Treyarch oder Infinity Ward
denen gehts so dermaßen um Geld, hauen einfach nen Spiel raus und fertig
von DICE ist man sowas seit 1942 nicht gewöhnt und so wird es auch bleiben

ich erwarte von BF3:

- große Karten
- großer Fuhrpark 
- ordentliche Klasssen
- LAN-Modus
- Mods
- kein DRM etc.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ähm, du weißt schon das tz. all der Kritik, dass der beste COD Teil, von  den Erlösen/Verkaufszahlen gesehen, war und das es einen Eintrag in das Guinessbuch bekommen hat, für den erfolgreichsten Launch eines Entertainmentproduktes? Von daher gibt es durchaus  einen guten Grund warum sich viele für ein Ableger interessieren würden.  Nicht anders war es damals als aus World od Warcraft das WOW Mmo  erstellt wurde, da hatte die riesen Fanbase auch für einen bis heute  andauernden wirtschaftlichen Erfolg gesorgt, auch wenn man das, sagen  wir mal, spielerisch nicht nachvollziehen kann, egal anderes Thema.
> 
> MfG



Naja ich habe Wow gespielt das hat aber nen riesigen Geschichtshintergrund und hohen Wiedererkennungswert. Cod hat kein Wiedererkennungswert das ist ein Spiel mit Militär wie jedes andere das unterscheidet sich nicht gravierend. Und wie gesagt 2 Mmos halte ich für unwahrscheinlich oder eher gesagt wären es schon 3 mit Wow und Cod die gleichzeitig laufen würden.


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja ich habe Wow gespielt das hat aber nen riesigen Geschichtshintergrund und hohen Wiedererkennungswert. Cod hat kein Wiedererkennungswert das ist ein Spiel mit Militär wie jedes andere das unterscheidet sich nicht gravierend. Und wie gesagt 2 Mmos halte ich für unwahrscheinlich oder eher gesagt wären es schon 3 mit Wow und Cod die gleichzeitig laufen würden.


Du hast mich nicht verstanden. WOW ist aus dem Grunde anfänglich so erfolgreich geworden, weil sie eine sehr große, mehrere Millionen, Fanbase hatten welche sich in jedem Fall das neue Warcraftspiel zulegen wollten. Und genauso verhällt es sich eben auch bei COD, dass hat primär jetzt einmal garnichts mit der HG zu tun und wenn du eben behauptest COD ist sch***** und es kauft sich keiner als MMO, dann muss ich Dir eben mit Hilfe des Verkaufserfolges, dem Eintrag in dem Guinessbuch und dem WOW Beispiel wiedersprechen.

MfG


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2010)

Na hoffentlich kommt BC3 bald, am besten in ein bis zwei Monaten

Den Singleplayer habe ich jetzt mehrmals auf Hard durch und sämtliche M-Coms und Waffen gefunden.
Im MP bin ich auch schon Rang 30, wird also noch maximal zwei Monate dauern bis ich Rang 45-50 bin^^
Und dann brauch ich Nachschub


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden. WOW ist aus dem Grunde anfänglich so erfolgreich geworden, weil sie eine sehr große, mehrere Millionen, Fanbase hatten welche sich in jedem Fall das neue Warcraftspiel zulegen wollten. Und genauso verhällt es sich eben auch bei COD, dass hat primär jetzt einmal garnichts mit der HG zu tun und wenn du eben behauptest COD ist sch***** und es kauft sich keiner als MMO, dann muss ich Dir eben mit Hilfe des Verkaufserfolges, dem Eintrag in dem Guinessbuch und dem WOW Beispiel wiedersprechen.
> 
> MfG



Möglicherweise aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht das es kommt oder viele davon die Finger lassen werden, Cod als Mmo die Idee an sich ist aus meiner Sicht jetzt schon nen Flop. Das es sich keiner kaufen wird ist übertrieben ausgedrückt aber ich denke die Server für das Spiel werden spätestens ein Jahr nach Release runtergefahren.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Möglicherweise aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht das es kommt oder viele davon die Finger lassen werden, Cod als Mmo die Idee an sich ist aus meiner Sicht jetzt schon nen Flop. Das es sich keiner kaufen wird ist übertrieben ausgedrückt aber ich denke die Server für das Spiel werden spätestens ein Jahr nach Release runtergefahren.


Naja, dass halte ich für sehr pessimistisch. Ich denke ein 3d Shooter als MMo zu entwerfen hat äußerst viel Potenzial und würde auch eine Menge frischen Wind in die doch mittlerweile angestaubten Spielmodi bringen. Es gibt wirklich viele innovative Möglichkeiten solch ein Spiel zu designen. Damals hatte ja auch niemand gedacht das man aus einem Warcraft erfolgreich einen Mmorpg Titel machen kann. Ich denke das Potenzial ist hoch, genauso wie die Innovationskraft eines solchen Titels und der Fakt das es so noch kein etablierten Shooter-MMorpg gibt(Alleinstellungsmerkmal). Von daher würde ich eine solche Entwicklung als potenziell interessant einstufen. Mal sehen wie es kommt. 

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, dass halte ich für sehr pessimistisch. Ich denke ein 3d Shooter als MMo zu entwerfen hat äußerst viel Potenzial und würde auch eine Menge frischen Wind in die doch mittlerweile angestaubten Spielmodi bringen. Es gibt wirklich viele innovative Möglichkeiten solch ein Spiel zu designen. Damals hatte ja auch niemand gedacht das man aus einem Warcraft erfolgreich einen Mmorpg Titel machen kann. Ich denke das Potenzial ist hoch, genauso wie die Innovationskraft eines solchen Titels und der Fakt das es so noch kein etablierten Shooter-MMorpg gibt(Alleinstellungsmerkmal). Von daher würde ich eine solche Entwicklung als potenziell interessant einstufen. Mal sehen wie es kommt.
> 
> MfG



Gab es ja schon hieß Hellgate London wobei man das nicht wirklich als Mmo bezeichnen konnte. Man hätte aber eins draus machen können nur das Team von Bill Roper hat versagt.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Gab es ja schon hieß Hellgate London wobei man das nicht wirklich als Mmo bezeichnen konnte. Man hätte aber eins draus machen können nur das Team von Bill Roper hat versagt.


Aber Hellgate London ist ein PVE gewesen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und für CoD würde sich natürlich ein PVP Modus eher eignen. Ich bin mir fast sicher das so etwas kommen wird und bin sehr auf die Umsetzung gespannt. Das Potenzial ist da, die Frage ist nur, wem es gelingt, das Genre gut und langfristig motivierend in ein Mmorpg zu packen.

p.s. Ein gutes Beispiel für eine gelungene Mmorpgimportierung ist im Übrigen nicht nur Warcraft, sondern auch EVE Online, welches vorzüglich ein eigentlich reines Wirtschaftsspiel/Simulation in dem Gewand eines Mmorpg gepackt hat. 

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber Hellgate London ist ein PVE gewesen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und für CoD würde sich natürlich ein PVP Modus eher eignen. Ich bin mir fast sicher das so etwas kommen wird und bin sehr auf die Umsetzung gespannt. Das Potenzial ist da, die Frage ist nur, wem es gelingt, das Genre gut und langfristig motivierend in ein Mmorpg zu packen.
> 
> p.s. Ein gutes Beispiel für eine gelungene Mmorpgimportierung ist im Übrigen nicht nur Warcraft, sondern auch EVE Online, welches vorzüglich ein eigentlich reines Wirtschaftsspiel/Simulation in dem Gewand eines Mmorpg gepackt hat.
> 
> MfG



Ja Hellgate London war eher Pve oder auch nur, ein Shooter im Diablo Stil. Naja falls das jemand entwickelt dürfen die nicht schlampen aus mmos kann man viel ******** machen. Reine PvP Mmos sind dennoch gewagt, denn es muss ja Unterschiede zwischen Fraktionen geben um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten und nicht das alles gleich ist. Und da kommt die Balance ins Spiel. Es wird auch nen Shooter Mmo auf der E3 angekündigt das ist Warhammer 40 k gerade gelesen.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es wird auch nen Shooter Mmo auf der E3 angekündigt das ist Warhammer 40 k gerade gelesen.


Echt, ich dachte immer das sei ein Strategiespiel?

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Echt, ich dachte immer das sei ein Strategiespiel?
> 
> MfG



Ja ist es auch, die wollen jetzt aber auch nen MMO bringen Warhammer 40K-MMO wird auf der E3 präsentiert.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ist es auch, die wollen jetzt aber auch nen MMO bringen Warhammer 40K-MMO wird auf der E3 präsentiert.


Ich bin nur verwirrt weil du geschrieben hast:

"Es wird auch nen *Shooter Mmo *auf der E3 angekündigt das ist Warhammer 40  k gerade gelesen."

Aber da steht nur etwas von MMO, also eher klassisch würde ich mal denken?!

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin nur verwirrt weil du geschrieben hast:
> 
> "Es wird auch nen *Shooter Mmo *auf der E3 angekündigt das ist Warhammer 40  k gerade gelesen."
> 
> ...



Naja ich vermute mal das der Schwerpunkt Ballern ist, es gibt zwar auch Nahkämpfer in der Warhammer 40000k Welt aber ich denke schon das es Shooter Elemente hat.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (6. Mai 2010)

ihr seid so schlecht.... der screen ist gefaked. sollte man gleich an "battletoads" erkennen. naja.... über eure intelligenz möchte ich jetzt nicht spekulieren


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Mai 2010)

Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> ihr seid so schlecht.... der screen ist gefaked. sollte man gleich an "battletoads" erkennen. naja.... über eure intelligenz möchte ich jetzt nicht spekulieren




An deiner stelle wäre ich mal nicht so herablassend.
Wieso soll ein remake so unwahrscheinlich sein ?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2010)

Ja ehrlich nur weil das Spiel uralt ist heißt es ja nicht das die ein ein neues machen. Ich würde es cool finden zu 2 war das echt geil.


----------



## restarts666 (7. Mai 2010)

hmmm eigentlich mal voll behindert das die fast nur fortsetzungen bringen(Gears of war 3 ausgeschlossen)  un keine neuen spiele mit neuen ideen un son kram..


----------



## Juzamdjinn (7. Mai 2010)

@D!str(+)yer + Veriquitas so langsam wirds peinlich .....

Is This Battletoads - Encyclopedia Dramatica
Battletoads for the Wii - Preorder Today and Win FREE PRIZES!

k?k! -.-


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2010)

Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer + Veriquitas so langsam wirds peinlich .....
> 
> Is This Battletoads - Encyclopedia Dramatica
> Battletoads for the Wii - Preorder Today and Win FREE PRIZES!
> ...


Werde doch mal konkret auf was du hinauswillst? Peinlich ist eigentlich nur, dass du seit zwei Postings null Inhalt und 100% Spam inklusive Beleidigungen postest.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Werde doch mal konkret auf was du hinauswillst?
> MfG


 
Seine Intelligenz übersteigt unsere wahrscheinlich bei weitem, und sein Wissen ist unendlich.

Für unwahrscheinlich halte ich schon mal garnichts. Möglich wäre nämlich alles.


----------



## boerigard (7. Mai 2010)

Er will darauf hinaus, dass das ganze "Neuer Battletoads-Teil erscheint bald" seit Jahren ein Internet-Meme darstellt.
Und ist das ein Grund, dass die E3-Liste ein Fake ist? Nein, eher im Gegenteil, die Publisher sind ja nicht dumm. Wenn sie auf einen Meme-Zug aufspringen können und Geld verdienen, dann bringen sie auch einen neuen Battletoads-Teil.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Seine Intelligenz übersteigt unsere wahrscheinlich bei weitem, und sein Wissen ist unendlich.


Hehe, ich wundere mich üebrhaupt das er schreiben kann, ich dachte hochentwickelte Lebensformen kommunizieren  nur über Gedanken?! 

MfG


----------



## Neodrym (7. Mai 2010)

Battleroads HD maybe?
Street Fighter 2 HD 
Trails HD
Serious Sam 2 HD 
etc.
... vllt. das HD vergessen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Mai 2010)

So viel schon mal zum Thema kein CoD - MMO 

Activision Blizzard mit aktuellen Geschäftszahlen - Call of Duty-MMO für Asien geplant? -


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Mai 2010)

DAs letzte Road Rash ist schon einige Jahre her.
Freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Road Rash HD, wird sicherlich wieder ein Spaß, wenn an dem Zettel da was drann ist.
Bad Comapany 3 kommt bestimmt vor Cod7 um die Käuferschaft abzugraben.


----------

